# Don't shop till you drop



## (^^)Regin (Oct 17, 2009)

Because you will die! Literally 

[video=youtube;L-6p5LgOqUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-6p5LgOqUg[/video]


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## nicnap (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess the train stays shiny by rubbing against the awnings.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 17, 2009)

The Future of America.


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 17, 2009)

OPC'n said:


>


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 17, 2009)

Ivan said:


> The Future of America.



Methinks your words are prophetic.


----------



## Rich Koster (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm saving up cardboard boxes....to barter as building materials.


----------

